
Ask HN: What actions are you taking to address climate change? - bg117
- What specific lifestyle changes have you started implementing in the past one year?
- What changes are you planning in 2020?
- Do you think you are doing enough?
- Do you think your actions count in combating climate change?<p>Thanks
======
martincollignon
\- Quit Google and joined Tomorrow [1]

\- Talked to politicians and a lot of people about Carbon Fee & Dividend (you
can do the same by joining Citizens Climate Lobby [2])

\- Joined climateaction.tech and techimpactmakers.com

\- Read a sh*tloads of books [3][4][5][6][7] among others

\- Reduced my flights to a minimum

[1] [https://tmrow.com](https://tmrow.com)

[2] [https://citizensclimatelobby.org](https://citizensclimatelobby.org)

[3] [https://theresnoplanetb.net/](https://theresnoplanetb.net/)

[4][https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/586541/the-
uninhabi...](https://www.penguinrandomhouse.com/books/586541/the-
uninhabitable-earth-by-david-wallace-wells/)

[5][https://www.amazon.com/Cold-Cash-Cool-Climate-Science-
Based/...](https://www.amazon.com/Cold-Cash-Cool-Climate-Science-
Based/dp/097060193X)

[6][https://www.amazon.com/Addicted-Energy-Venture-
Capitalists-P...](https://www.amazon.com/Addicted-Energy-Venture-Capitalists-
Perspective/dp/0982796102)

------
loriverkutya
Can you please update the title as Global Warming is not something you believe
in. Relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1732/](https://xkcd.com/1732/)

~~~
bg117
It didn't work. Based on my personal observation, do believe that the climate
has changed. It has become warmer and seasons are shifting, rains
unpredictable and winter season becoming very narrow.

------
wavepruner
remote work

travel less

focus on developing strong local relationships

